# Account aktivieren bitte



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

Moinsen :cu

Ich habe eben meine E-Mail Adresse geändert. Nach dem Versuch den Account mit dem in der E-Mail gennanten Link, bekomme ich folgende Meldung
*
Die primäre Benutzergruppe des Benutzers ist auch als zusätzliche Benutzergruppe ausgewählt. Bitte ändern Sie entweder die primäre oder die zusätzliche Benutzergruppe.*

Auch eine händische Aktivierung mit dem Code bringt die gleiche Meldung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Account aktivieren bitte*

Vielen dank, bitte Closed


----------

